# Want to buy a 2002 restore project



## chorton93 (Sep 14, 2012)

I would like to buy a running or running with some work 2002 1968-73 perferably and it has to be 5 spd. or if you could help me locate one, I would appreciate it. I am 19 starting a plastic media blasting business, and by partner has a 65 mini so we want to use two older euro cars as advertisement of what we can do. I dont have alot of money right now so im expecting alot of work.

thanks, chris


----------

